# Listening



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Listening Soul Boosters Spiritual teaching has always pointed to the fact that everything in creation has a sound, its own unique vibration. As conscious listeners we may perceive more and more of what the universe is saying to us by the simple act of listening. We can learn to appreciate each and every sound. ï¿½ Katherine Le Mee in ChantTo Practice This Thought: Focus on the variety of sounds in your environment right now. How many tones can you distinguish?The Basic Practice One spiritual practice is often associated with others. Listening involves attention, being present, and hospitality, and it is a component of devotion, nurturing, and wonder.Listening is our bridge to the wisdom of sacred texts and spiritual teachers. It is an essential part of the discernment process whereby we identify God's messages for us. Listening enables us to tune in to others and our inner voices of intuition and conscience. It is how we know we are part of the natural, technological, and media worlds all around us.But it takes practice to be a really good listener. Start by listening like a baby does upon encountering a sound for the first time. Then listen like a child, noticing music, rhythm, and the variety of noises. Next, tune in to the messages coming to you from all directions and multiple levels of experience. And remember the advice of Native American seers: speak only half as much as you listen.Evie


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

thanks, I've been listening to my granddaughter a lot lately. check out my poem when it gets posted on geezer.comBada


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2003)

Geezer.com? HAH !! I will do that.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

it's a real internet place. They will be selling some of my poems. Bada


----------



## Bebesfan (Jul 15, 2003)

Hello Essence Tries; I read your post on linstening and I can't agree with it more. I'm visually impaired and all of my life I have used my listening to navigate me around my environment. I began to really listen to the sounds of nature when I was just a child. I felt as if I were not alone in this universe. I love to go to the beach and listen to the tide roar in toward the shore. I listen to the breeze in the trees,or a stream as its water passes on it's journey to bigger waters. It sounds weird, but I get a sense of stories they tell,perhaps even messages for me. It's interesting, but as a teenager I loved to go to the mountains here in California. I admired the tall pine trees and the majestic mountians. I heard the whispers of the wind in the pine trees. There's a lot of listening in nature. Lightening has a sound. Since I live in earthquake country, I've been through many since 1971. Earthquakes besides having a rumble to it, I've notice it also emits a high frequency sound as well. It's very soft. As a person who sometimes uses a cane to aid in navigating in my environment, it is extremely important to practice listening. It is one of the most important tools. I hope to teach Orientation and mobility some day and I will stress how important listening is, (providing the student has most of or all of their hearing. It some cases it's not possible.) Sitting still and listening to my body has helped me tremendously with my IBS. I feel if I can do this, in most cases I can assist the doctors in treating me. Anway, great post! Hope you come up with some other topics. Lori


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Cool post Evie...I love to go out into the woods in solitude and listen to the different birds and insects. It is soothing to the soul. I also love to go to the mountains, find a stream and sit on a rock, listen to the water run across the rocks. When my grandmother was alive, my favorite thing to hear would be the rain falling from her back porch roof. Not quite sure what made the sound so different there than any other house I had been in while it was raining, but I'd give megabucks to be sitting there right now listening. (The house was burned down for firefighters to practice two years ago).


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

Lori and Rowe.... you are both such inspirations.Sometimes when we take a few moments from the fast, hectic pace in this technological era of life...... we connect with our senses again... and its potential healing benefits have no limit.Your descriptions of your own listening experiences were so well-worded that I almost felt as if I were there with you enjoying the sounds.Evie


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2003)

"bump".... for those of us who think we've heard it all.


----------

